# Struggles and Support > Frustration and Struggles >  >  Paying tax

## ev0ker

is a freakin' pain. I wish it was more straightforward!  :drawing:

----------


## Otherside

Too many forms...sigh...

----------


## life

if it was simple, how would the tax lawyers be able to find all the loopholes and thus save the rich money  ::):

----------


## ev0ker

> if it was simple, how would the tax lawyers be able to find all the loopholes and thus save the rich money



fair point.

----------


## srschirm

I owed $700 even on my modest salary.  It's ridiculous.

----------


## Ironman

> is a freakin' pain. I wish it was more straightforward!



I just visited my CITY tax this morning.  Apparently, I paid for 2013 taxes, but have to pay 2012 by quarter....with a $97.99 penalty.
I have an easier time with FEDERAL and STATE than with CITY!  They take all my money.  ::(:

----------


## ev0ker

> I just visited my CITY tax this morning.  Apparently, I paid for 2013 taxes, but have to pay 2012 by quarter....with a $97.99 penalty.
> I have an easier time with FEDERAL and STATE than with CITY!  They take all my money.



i'm not in your neck of the woods but i am interested in knowing the difference between the three for future reference. would you mind telling me? i don't like to 'google' stuff today...

----------


## Koalafan

The terror of paying taxes almost makes me wanna live in the woods, but even then the IRS would probably find a way to tax the tree I live in  :Tongue:

----------


## L

What do you guys have to do. Here mine is taken out every two weeks and as I'm a student working only the weekend its about €5 a fortnight.

----------


## ev0ker

> What do you guys have to do. Here mine is taken out every two weeks and as I'm a student working only the weekend its about €5 a fortnight.



i have to complete this self-assessment form for a tax year. apparently they will calculate the tax that needs to be deducted upon declaration of income.

----------


## L

So do you like pay it at the end of the year then....altogether

----------


## Otherside

> What do you guys have to do. Here mine is taken out every two weeks and as I'm a student working only the weekend its about €5 a fortnight.



Mines been pretty low to the point that it's almost non existant but they took tax off a savings account when I was youngerand they weren't supposed to. It was about five hundred forms just to get the money back...

----------


## Ironman

> i'm not in your neck of the woods but i am interested in knowing the difference between the three for future reference. would you mind telling me? i don't like to 'google' stuff today...



Well, we do have several taxes that we have to pay - the joys of living in the USA.

We have city tax (depending on where you live and work).  I work in an area that has no tax, so all of the money goes to my city.  If I did work in a tax area, the work area would be first and my city gets what's left.  

Then, there is state tax...the money is already taken out of my paycheck so when I file, The Federal final total is taken and what I actually gave is compared to a standard payscale list.  This year, Ohio took too much money from my paychecks in 2012, so I get back the overage. 

Federal tax...same deal.  It's taken out of my paycheck as well.....only with Federal, there are adjustments -
I have to add savings account interest, IRA interest, 401K deductions, etc.
I can subtract things from it - charity/church donations, mortgage interest paid throughout the year.

A similar comparison is made and we get a refund for any overage or make a payment if we are short.  The City makes it difficult because I apparently sent in a $980 check thinking it was 2012, but it was actually 2013 and got penalized for not making enough of a payment for 2012.  That's why I had to stop by the office and talk to them - It is a two page form but makes no sense!

----------


## ev0ker

> Well, we do have several taxes that we have to pay - the joys of living in the USA.



geez. forget i even asked! i find that convoluted. i'm assuming you're self-employed. if you aren't, i believe you guys have a difficult tax system than we do. (or it just sounds too confusing to me.)

----------


## WineKitty

> I owed $700 even on my modest salary.  It's ridiculous.



You should with hold more then.

I have someone who does my taxes for a very reasonable amount, a former accountant.  She has been doing them for years.  Mine are too complicated and I don't need the hassle.  I wouldn't even attempt doing my own.

----------


## srschirm

> You should with hold more then.
> 
> I have someone who does my taxes for a very reasonable amount, a former accountant.  She has been doing them for years.  Mine are too complicated and I don't need the hassle.  I wouldn't even attempt doing my own.



Yeah I've already changed that.  Picking up another job messed things up and I should've noticed earlier, but didn't.

----------

